# Parrot tricks



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 25, 2010)

This will amaze you and make you laugh - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unO5whIUF-M

Be sure speakers are on.. but not too loud!


----------



## Tom (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow that's impressive. Talented kid.


----------



## hali (Sep 25, 2010)

very good x


----------



## Missy (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow, thanks for sharing


----------



## latshki (Sep 25, 2010)

puts my quaker's fetch and "shake" skills to some serious shame
I loved when he did the flip, too cute!


----------



## Nikova (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww! I love Senegals! Awesome little bird you have there!


----------



## terryo (Sep 25, 2010)

Amazing! Thanks Nerd.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 25, 2010)

OMG! What a feat. Not the fact that he taught the bird so many tricks, but the fact that the bird would actually cooperate and perform All of them with no refusals!


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Sep 25, 2010)

Nikova said:


> Aww! I love Senegals! Awesome little bird you have there!



OOOOOPS! .. that's not my bird.....


----------



## Candy (Sep 25, 2010)

I loved the playing dead trick the best....awesome!


----------



## Nikova (Sep 25, 2010)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Nikova said:
> 
> 
> > Aww! I love Senegals! Awesome little bird you have there!
> ...



Sorry, I thought it was... some days I are slow, haha!


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2010)

Sooo cute  The bird is amazing!
THanks for sharing Nerd!


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 27, 2010)

Candy said:


> I loved the playing dead trick the best....awesome!



That was my favorite too


----------



## shmily1605 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats cool. I wish my cockatoo did that. Look at this video; Its hilarious. My cockatoo dances like this but not as good as snowball. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJOZp2ZftCw[hr]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utkb1nOJnD4&feature=related

Heres another one.


----------

